# NSW - Lane Cove River - Smallest Fish Ever??



## RacingDan (May 16, 2011)

Hi all

THought I'd drop a short note about my very enjoyable outing on the Lane Cove River this morning. It was great to be back in a t-shirt while on the water - Spring is definitely in the air.

The fishing started with what was by far my smallest catch ever. Still can't work out how it is even possible! I caught what looked to be a tadpole that ran about 2cm to the fork (baby flathead maybe?) on a 8cm rapala shallow-diver! Needless to day, the fight wasn't particulary strong...Talk about eyes bigger than the stomach. I haven't posted any pics before so I hope these work...








Has anyone ever had an effort to top that?! :shock:

About an hour later i hooked up on the baitcaster on my trolled Storm deep diver to what turned about to be my first ever Kingy. Ended up losing it after a 5 min fight on light gear just as it was coming up to the yak. I managed to catch a glimpse just as the hook let go - the pulse rate was right up! At least i now have a flavour for why everyone rates Kingies as such a great fighting fish and it was only a rat... 

On the pedal home i had a great tussle with what turned about to be a 49cm Aussie Salmon just off Hunters Hill. It was a bit of a surprise to see one so far up the River and putting on such a great aerial display. It was definitely the first one I've hooked up to in those parts.








It was a sensational way to spend a few hours. After a few weeks of being unable to get out on the water due to work commitments I was itching to get out there but, as always, I'm already looking forward to the next trip.








Regards
Dan


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Kingies in the Lane Cove River no less. Times have changed. Great report RacingDan. I reckon a flathead took your lure and threw up on it.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was down at the old LCR today also but on the other side of the bridge, looks like you picked the right spot all I got was one little flatty. It was my first time out on the yak in 6 months ( been naughty and bought a new boat) and couldn't have picked a better morning for it. Back there in the morning again, hopefuly find some of those pelagics as there have been a fair few around lately.
Cheers
Saro


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

RacingDan said:


> Has anyone ever had an effort to top that?! :shock:


I think you have me beaten.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

And the result of day 2








Sorry it was on the tinny was estimated at 115cm and about 15kg


----------



## RacingDan (May 16, 2011)

Hi Guys

Bretto, I reckon its a close run thing! That tiddler is equally ridiculous 

What on earth is that monster Saro? Is it a pike? Where did you catch it? Weighing in at 15kg you must have been using some pretty heavy duty gear.

Ado, are you serious about the flathhead regurgitation theory? First time i've heard of that but a quick google search reveals that at least some species regurgitate prey as a stress reaction. You learn something every day! :shock:

Regards
Dan


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate that's a ripper salmon! They are certainly spectacular when they put on an Aerial display.
I have caught a few small kingies around the 10lb mark around Montague Island Bermagui, they sure do give a good account for themselves.
Great Report.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes I was joking RacingDan.  
Monster Jewie Sarod420. Well done not to bother with the measure. I doubt I could be so selfless.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ado, after a 20 min fight on light gear the fish was almost done for we had to swim it for about 5 mins just to get him to swim off. Just happy to see a big jewie on board not worried about its exact size


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Top fishing in the inner harbour - well done!


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

RacingDan said:


> Ado, are you serious about the flathhead regurgitation theory? First time i've heard of that but a quick google search reveals that at least some species regurgitate prey as a stress reaction. You learn something every day! :shock:


Ado might be joking but I reckon it's true.

Two of my biggest flatties have come on 4lb line in very shallow water. On both occassions the fish were both making huge runs across the flats and it took me a good five minutes to get them to the net. They both regurgitated fish in the boat.

Another little known fact is that Flatty puke smells like human puke.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 1, 2009)

I think you have me beat too but here's my version. It's on a 12cm barra classic which makes the fish 5-6cm. I'm assuming the lure hit the bottom and picked him up there but he was hooked in the mouth which made it look quite comical.


----------

